# Old Shoot-Through



## ElliotHeath (Mar 20, 2007)

An oldie from the NE Wisconsin/Green Bay area. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Limbs, wheels, & Grip looks like Jenning, & has a Chek-It sight. There was a fellow from Milwaukee, Dell Scrobel I think was his name that had a shoot through that had the frame work like this but his was a recurve & it was a torqueless handle that would swivel 180 degrees left & right & also front to back, but I don't believe this was any of his work.


----------

